# Speed awareness course or take fine ?



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi guys. 

Just been Busted speeding 50 mph in a 40 mph. 

Got a clean licence. Had all my 37 yrs driving 

Been offered speed awareness course or 3 points and £100 fine 

What would you guys do. Will insurance go up if I take one or the other 

Thanks


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

If it where me i would go on a speed awareness course mate.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Hey, I'd do that for an excuse to get out of the house!


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Y25dps said:


> If it where me i would go on a speed awareness course mate.


Me too saves on endorsement


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Hey, I'd do that for an excuse to get out of the house!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Do the course, it’s actually not that bad in all honesty.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

alanr said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just been Busted speeding 50 mph in a 40 mph.
> 
> ...


I'd do the course, saves you 3 points and an increase to your insurance, also from what I've heard, they're not a bad thing to go on...


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> I'd do the course, saves you 3 points and an increase to your insurance, also from what I've heard, they're not a bad thing to go on...


Correct. Not been on 1 my self but i no a few that have which have said its very straight forward.


----------



## spooky128 (Sep 9, 2014)

Do the course it's not bad and saves money in the long run

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been on the course and it is useful. Premiums don't tend to go up too much for minor speeding offences - certainly didn't for me anyhow. I thought that a lot of insurance policies tend to ask now if you have any motoring offences or if you have been on a course.


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

spooky128 said:


> Do the course it's not bad and saves money in the long run
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Not looked to book , how much is it and how long.

Tell you something only got done last week and already had two letters sent

Lock down not affected them :lol::lol:


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

alanr said:


> Not looked to book , how much is it and how long.
> 
> Tell you something only got done last week and already had two letters sent
> 
> Lock down not affected them :lol::lol:


Nah those ******s are on the ball. After all its easy £££ for them.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes do the course and save the points . It’s a bit boring but I learnt stay in 3rd gear for a 30 mph zone 4 th for a 40 ect which can help you keep the speed down . Unfortunately for me I was in 6th and doing 80 in the van on a dual carriageway .


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

alanr said:


> Not looked to book , how much is it and how long.
> 
> Tell you something only got done last week and already had two letters sent
> 
> Lock down not affected them :lol::lol:


I got caught back in February. Offered the course but because of lockdown there were no dates on the site. I then received a letter from police saying I hadn't booked a course within the required date and I had 7 days to book one!! Emailed police explaining and got reply saying dates to do course were being extended to July and course provider were trying online courses. Still no dates on providers site and no updates on there as well!!

It's £86 for course here too.

Oh and people I know who have done them say they are interesting but you drift back to old ways after a while. And I reckon 3/4 have done more than one course as well


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

My son in law got caught twice in quick succession in fact it was Xmas eve and New Year’s Eve going to work. He had his Speed awareness course booked for March they sent him a letter saying the course had been cancelled and that he will be getting the fee refunded and the speeding charge dropped. He still got 3 points for the second though..


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The course all day long.

It's 4hrs normally, I booked mine for a Fri afternoon thinking they'll sack it off after a couple of hours. Not a chance, that course runs for the full 4hrs.

BTW, just go with the flow on it and don't be an absolute c0ck womble like a guy on my course was.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> My son in law got caught twice in quick succession in fact it was Xmas eve and New Year's Eve going to work. He had his Speed awareness course booked for March they sent him a letter saying the course had been cancelled and that he will be getting the fee refunded and the speeding charge dropped. He still got 3 points for the second though..


I was hoping mine would be wiped too but no such luck! Annoyingly, I was caught doing 38 in a 30, no excuse I know but reason was I had a tool i work with tail gating me so I was focussing on him. Tw*t didn't get caught because clearly he was too close to me to get his number plate


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Take the course, many though across country and then being pulled due to social distance.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

A guy at work has recently been nicked for speeding i'm sure he said that the awareness course was now an online course due to covid.
take the course if you can rather than points, pretty sure you have to declare to insurance points for 5 years even though they only last 3, think they stay on licence for 4 years iirc.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i know this isnt pistonheads but cant believe people are saying 'its not a bad course' and teaches me to drive in '3rd at 30mph' and waste mmy fuel and money - and not that im really that bothered but create more pollution.

the course is a gravey train for ex-old bill who already have gold plated pensions.

ask yourself a few questions........

it was once £100 course OR the 3 pts, until it become that common for 3pts that it doesnt really affect your insurnace and it was cheaper than using a days leave and paying the £100! hence its £100 either way now.

if speeding is such a crime why do a large majority of driver flash those coming the other way to alert them? if you stumbled across a bank robbery and saw the perps run off would you tell the respnding Police they went the opposite way? 

of course you wldnt. the point is the law abiding motorist is fed up of being rinsed day in day out. and speeding is just another way of seperating us from our hand earned cash. and its easy to ping you at 35mph in a 30mph and get £100 out of you with minimum effort.

i did one a few years ago. asked the ex-copper one question and he cldnt answer. told him i'd follow every speed sign in the country if he can tell me why i have to do 20mph past a school at 1am in the morning?

he waffled on for a while but ultimatley the gist of it is speed signs are there for idiots who cant judge road conditions. if schools kicking out you're doing 15mph past it looking for kids running out, at 1am youre going by at the usual built up 30mph.

and then theres the motorway speed of 70mph. set in 1965. when most cars had brakes worse than the ones on my push bike. i know human reaction time hasnt changed and thats a valid point but doing 90mph on a dry sunny day in a well equiped car will land you a fine and pts. 65mph in thick fog and rain in a 70's morris is fine?

the conditions and judgement should set the speed limit. 

anyway, rant over. i've had a rubbish day at work.

personally i'd take the course. if only for the free tea and biscuits. and an argument


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> The course all day long.
> 
> It's 4hrs normally, I booked mine for a Fri afternoon thinking they'll sack it off after a couple of hours. Not a chance, that course runs for the full 4hrs.
> 
> BTW, just go with the flow on it and don't be an absolute c0ck womble like a guy on my course was.


They didn't want to be accused of speeding through it


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

alanr said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just been Busted speeding 50 mph in a 40 mph.
> 
> ...


How was you busted? Camera, speed gun or van?
I'd go on the course, will keep you licence clean.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> I was hoping mine would be wiped too but no such luck! Annoyingly, I was caught doing 38 in a 30, no excuse I know but reason was I had a tool i work with tail gating me so I was focussing on him. Tw*t didn't get caught because clearly he was too close to me to get his number plate


That's just a moment lapse in concentration. I'de say my son in law was a tool. Lol Caught by a mobile van in the same spot on the same stretch of road at roughly the same time give or take 20 mins. First was 81 in dual carriageway second was 80. Exactly a week apart .lol both letters arrived the same time 2nd week in January.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

kingswood said:


> i know this isnt pistonheads but cant believe people are saying 'its not a bad course' and teaches me to drive in '3rd at 30mph' and waste mmy fuel and money - and not that im really that bothered but create more pollution.
> 
> the course is a gravey train for ex-old bill who already have gold plated pensions.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, especially your school 20 mph zone comment. Next village to us has 20zone because of school, it closed years ago!! I was caught as said earlier, I drove almost 300 miles that day and got caught for a split seconds worth of driving. Average cameras I'd accept any day of the week, even if they came up with tiny ones that could be hidden on every lamppost, telegraph pole or tree.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

First time I was caught, going over the Dartford bridge doing slightly more than 50mph, un be known to me, they’d turned the average speed cameras on the week before! I did wonder why I was flying past everyone else :lol: Anyway, got given option to do a speed awareness course. I decided to take the fine and points, simply reason, bit of a deterant not to get caught again, plus I took an arrogant view in that I know what speed can do, I just didn’t want it rammed down my throat.

2nd time I was caught was about 7 years later, this time I took the course. Quite interesting, not only from content point of view, but also the people that also attended. I thought it was going to be full of essex gobby boyracers. I had to take mine in Braintree as I was caught near Stansted airport.

Just go in with an open mind, the trainers we had were actually quite good, although I did question some of the methods, arrogant view I know, but I knew I was right, but they had an answer for everything. And the reason I knew I was right, I was the told the answer weeks prior on a similar incident by a traffic officer!

Just remember, the people that give the course aren’t Police, but they think they are with their attitude etc.

At the end of the day, it was interesting, even for the free tea, coffee and cookies....mmmm COOKIES.....


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Due to the Covid crisis I’d be surprised if SAC’s are being held atm


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

c87reed said:


> I've been on the course and it is useful. Premiums don't tend to go up too much for minor speeding offences - certainly didn't for me anyhow. I thought that a lot of insurance policies tend to ask now if you have any motoring offences or if you have been on a course.


You don't have to tell your insurers you have been on the course.


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

It was a van that caught me


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

I recently went past a fixed speed camera, going from a 40mph zone into a 30mph zone, the cameras are on a twin lane section of road with industrial estates on either side.

I have traveled down this road hundreds of times and know the cameras are there, but on this occasion my mind was on my health issues and I wasn't paying full attention, so no excuses. Once into the camera zone I realised what I had done and slowed down, but the speedo said 36mph, but my TomTom Amigo app ( how ironic is that ) said 33.

When I got home I checked my rear dashcam and couldn't see a flash from the camera, one of those old style, big box types, so wasn't sure if it was working or not.

On Saturday it will be 3 weeks since going through the camera and I still haven't had a letter, so not sure if there will be one coming.

Is there a time limit from committing the offence to being informed by the police?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It seems 14 days is the time after which you are probably okay but that time limit I think is the latest date on the letter sent to you. Under normal circumstances that would make it around 16 or 17 days to get the summons. A possible delay in the post might pushed that out another couple of days.

I am not going to say at 3 weeks you are definitely safe.


----------



## Jeebsy (Oct 26, 2018)

bluechimp said:


> You don't have to tell your insurers you have been on the course.


You would if they specifically asked.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Jeebsy said:


> You would if they specifically asked.


I was asked the question when doing insurance comparisons a few years back(seem to remember commenting on here about it) but not been asked since.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Please check where you are posting threads. Thanks


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

Going on course. £86. Thanks for all the advice. 
Much appreciated


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

alanr said:


> Going on course. £86. Thanks for all the advice.
> Much appreciated


It can be quite educational 👍


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

unfortunatley courses don't fix ignorance and common sense ,

if speed limits are outdated and cars more effective at avoiding accidents why are accidents going up each year, doesn't matter how good your brakes are it doesn't change the laws of physics and reaction times


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

£86 is good, they are mostly £100 now, same as the fine. Either way the tea and biscuits aren't exactly free. Mostly run by ex police. Not worth arguing with them, just keep your gob shut and it will go quicker and nbray67 won't slag you of for it ;-)
The motorway one tells you that some of the speed limits on them are because of local pollution levels. So why can't I go faster in an electric car? Like I said keep your gob shut.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I did a course a couple of years ago and apart from being amazed at the different "types" of people there ranging from a grandmother to a vicar "yes honest" to business types, I found it to be interesting in the main and very condescending in part, the thing I did take from the course was as we all left the course near the "Humber bridge" I was doing the speed limit "70" and was overtaken by nearly all the other course attendees most "I estimated" well into three figures, some people just don't "get it."


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS (Jun 12, 2006)

Take the course, its better than having points on your licence and the additional insurance premiums over the next 5 years.

Personally I found it a total waste of time, highly condescending and cringeworthy.

I had been driving 28 years and never had a speeding conviction..infact most people I know take the micky out of me for being a slow driver and were amazed when I told them I'd been done for speeding.

I got done for doing 45 mph in a 40mph zone (yep...totally reckess) at midnight on a Sunday evening....lol

Sat for 4 hours being talked down to by some jumped up idiot who thought he was a comedian. 

Its basically a money spinner for the government.....even more ironic is the fact this "speed awareness course" is only for people 'slightly over the limit...but those than really need it, the ones doing 20+ mph over the limit are not able to do it....what a joke.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

djberney said:


> £86 is good, they are mostly £100 now, same as the fine. Either way the tea and biscuits aren't exactly free. Mostly run by ex police. Not worth arguing with them, just keep your gob shut and it will go quicker and nbray67 won't slag you of for it ;-)
> The motorway one tells you that some of the speed limits on them are because of local pollution levels. So why can't I go faster in an electric car? Like I said keep your gob shut.


2 70mph dual carriageways here in N Wales went to 50 last year for "pollution" reasons. Like you say electric cars still have to do 50 too. Average cameras went up shortly after too. They were needed because not many were sticking to the 50limit. Which makes you wonder how they managed to do accurate testing on pollution levels.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

c87reed said:


> I've been on the course and it is useful. Premiums don't tend to go up too much for minor speeding offences - certainly didn't for me anyhow. I thought that a lot of insurance policies tend to ask now if you have any motoring offences or if you have been on a course.


Which they shouldn't do IMO. They just want very last drop!. If the Police feel the infringement isnt worthy of a penalty, just some education, why the hell should anyone else!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

mar00 said:


> unfortunatley courses don't fix ignorance and common sense ,
> 
> if speed limits are outdated and cars more effective at avoiding accidents why are accidents going up each year, doesn't matter how good your brakes are it doesn't change the laws of physics and reaction times


brillant.

30second google:

https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/statistics-explained/pdfscache/1173.pdf

accidents are dropping by volume.

in 1965 they were less than 10million cars on the road. now almost 40m.

dont believe everything the read on mumsnet. speed doesnt kill


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

kingswood said:


> brillant.
> 
> 30second google:
> 
> ...


serious accidents are going up year on year irrelevant of volume, there was an increase deaths and serious accidents in 2019 over 2018 but overall decrease and in two thirds excessive speed was reported as a factor, also most were in 30 mph limits,

all the UK main agencies recored more too and are lobbying goventment to do something, maybe you need to spend more time on google  you may find real facts instead of cherry picking pointless info,

explain how speed doesn't kill, it's basic maths and common sense


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Do the crime do the time. 

Speeding is natural. 

What’s interesting as a young driver when I took my courses, is the knowledge of older folk, or lack of 

Most older people who passed 20+ years ago couldn’t give the speed limit for say pulling a trailer or what different road signs meant. 

A licence refresh would not go a miss. Like another theory test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

mar00 said:


> serious accidents are going up year on year irrelevant of volume, there was an increase deaths and serious accidents in 2019 over 2018 but overall decrease and in two thirds excessive speed was reported as a factor, also most were in 30 mph limits,
> 
> all the UK main agencies recored more too and are lobbying goventment to do something, maybe you need to spend more time on google  you may find real facts instead of cherry picking pointless info,
> 
> explain how speed doesn't kill, it's basic maths and common sense


The reports only state speed was a factor so in isolation no-one was killed by speed. In most cases you would have to determine the driver of one or more vehicles ran out of talent or perhaps the vehicle was not roadworthy to be driven at the speed it was or finally the speed was excessive for the road conditions not that the vehicle was being driven in excess of the speed limit.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

Andy from Sandy said:


> The reports only state speed was a factor so in isolation no-one was killed by speed. In most cases you would have to determine the driver of one or more vehicles ran out of talent or perhaps the vehicle was not roadworthy to be driven at the speed it was or finally the speed was excessive for the road conditions not that the vehicle was being driven in excess of the speed limit.


it's not in isolation its a car, are you really trying to say the faster a car is going make no difference to the accident or likleyhood of an accident thats just dumb,

twisting words doesn't change facts of physics


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I am not trying to twist anything. I will restate the reports they state speed was a factor. Have you read all of those reports to see how speed was a factor, I haven't so will make no judgement as to how going at the speed the vehicle was contributed to whatever happened.

You seem to have made the conclusion or connection because of the thread starter that all the vehicles were being driven in excess of the speed limit, I am not.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I am not trying to twist anything. I will restate the reports they state speed was a factor. Have you read all of those reports to see how speed was a factor, I haven't so will make no judgement as to how going at the speed the vehicle was contributed to whatever happened.
> 
> You seem to have made the conclusion or connection because of the thread starter that all the vehicles were being driven in excess of the speed limit, I am not.


I have read a lot and over 5000 due to speeding alone and mostly in 30-40 limits,


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Exceeding the legal limit, a limit which is based on some good, some bad research and a lot of political correctness by policy makers many of whom can't even drive as well as environmental considerations doesn't kill. It's often not even a factor no matter what the "official" statistics say.
Stupidity and inexperience kills, i.e. failing to assess the risks of whatever your speed is taking into account all conditions, skill and the car being driven and implementing controls to ensure you are safe and not endangering anyone or anything.
Speeding kills is a stupid term coined by snowflakes and the police to deter unskilled drivers (fair enough) but to say it to a skilled and sensible driver is embarrassing.
When every Police officer says to you when they pull you "you wont get there faster if you speed - did you know that?" to which my reply has been "yes officer" but my thoughts are "Drive an average 10% faster, get there 10% quicker you plum!". Its just another saying the Police have been indoctrinated into regurgitating to the public. I've been driving over 30 years and I doubt if 1 single journey has completely been within the speed limit with the exception of my test and very bad weather and I've never killed anyone or caused any accidents so to use the term is inappropriate when speaking with intelligent adults IMO.


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

Now now lads. Keep it nice 

Anyway not once did I complain. I got caught no excuses will try be more careful lol


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

alanr said:


> Now now lads. Keep it nice
> 
> Anyway not once did I complain. I got caught no excuses will try be more careful lol


my point wasn't for you as i didn't see you making excuses or justifying it and didn't post untill after the decision was made 

but the posts trying to justify speeding and saying it's not a problem and the usual one with the big problem with police ,


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

mar00 said:


> my point wasn't for you as i didn't see you making excuses or justifying it and didn't post untill after the decision was made
> 
> but the posts trying to justify speeding and saying it's not a problem and the usual one with the big problem with police ,


Apologies guys,

Just got some beef regarding the topic, needed to be released but probably the wrong place and I do respect officers despite my comments but the people who manage them (no doubt it comes from politicians) i'm losing my tether with. I have 3 personal friends in the force and some of my frustration comes from their stories and experiences many nothing to do with road traffic offending but all sorts.
It's not a job i'd do, thank you to those who do.:thumb:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

lets not forget that 'speeding' or driving fast is fun! 

and i dont mean 'speeding' as in past the speed limit. its fun driving country roads, were you can safely see for miles, at the 60mph limit. 

the road from pickering to Whitby being a favourite. 

one of the reasons i bought the 205 was that 60 in that feels like 90!


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

alanr said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just been Busted speeding 50 mph in a 40 mph.
> 
> ...


To be honest the course is a pain in the **** 4 hrs you will never get back but better than 3 points anyway .Did mine about a year ago nothing much on the course I did,nt already know,was quite amusing with a couple of dickheads trying to take the **** and getting shot down in flames.
my lad took one yesterday he did his online because of corvid-19 reckons a couple of hours .


----------

